# G0463



## Jim F (Oct 7, 2020)

Is this considered a Mini Mill ?


----------



## hman (Oct 7, 2020)

When I went to the Grizzly site, and a searched on g0463, it turned up nada in the way of mills.  Strangely enough, it did come up with some accessories that fit both the G0463 and G0619.  Maybe the 0463 has been discontinued????

*Late breaking news:  When I clicked on the 350W-3/4HP button on the G0619 page, up popped the G0463, marked "Discontinued"!

Anyway, this is one step above a mini-mill.  In Chinese parlance, a mini-mill (like the G8689) is an "X2."  This one is (I'm pretty sure) an "X3."  I'd call it (the 0619) a small benchtop mill, if anything.  Looking at several of Grizzly's small mills, I'd be willing to say that the table width, 4" vs 6", may well be the distinguishing criterion.

Little Machine Shop seems to agree with me about X2 vs X3.  One of their accessories for the G0463 says it's an X3.








						Spindle Lock, G0463 - X3 Mill, Flip Style 5120
					

Small Mill (X3/SX3) Accessories 5120 Makes tool changes easier, faster, and more convenient; Frees up both hands for making tool changes.; Electro-mag...




					littlemachineshop.com


----------



## Jim F (Oct 7, 2020)

I got it from an Estate, it works for my needs.
need a vise, that is why I asked.


----------



## hman (Oct 7, 2020)

OK.  Just for fun, I checked LMS for "compatible" vises.  Both of these 4 inchers list the G0619 in the "Compatibility" tab:








						Precision Milling Vise | Swivel Base Vise | LittleMachineShop
					

This precision milling vise features a detachable swivel base and easy to read divisions. Shop this swivel base vise at LittleMachineShop today!




					littlemachineshop.com
				











						4 Inch Precision Milling Vise | Drill Press Milling Vise
					

Secure your work with this 4 inch precision milling vise. The hardened and fixed jaw of the drill press milling vise is bolted from the top to enhance rigidity.




					littlemachineshop.com
				



The only difference between them is that the first includes a swivel base.
I'm not sure if your mill would be happy with a 5 inch vise.  Unfortunately, LMS's info on their 5 inchers does not include "Compatibilty" tabs.


----------



## Aaron_W (Oct 7, 2020)

I'd suggest a 4" vise. I have a Clausing mill with a 6x24" table and it came with a 5" vise. The 5" works but is a bit large, I recently got a Glacern 4" vise which is a much better fit for this size mill. 
Glacern currently has their 4" vise for $349 which isn't a lot more than some of the higher end "precision" no name vises.

Glacern GSV-440


----------



## hman (Dec 4, 2020)

@Jim F - if you haven't already bought a 4" vise for your mill, I have a suggestion:





						4" 440V CNC Milling Machine Vise 0.0004"
					

Shars Tool




					www.shars.com
				



It's $250 - a bit higher than some chinese offerings, but WELL worth the price.  I recently bought their 6 incher and have been really happy with it.  Works very smoothly, ground surfaces are superb, and even the un-machined inner surfaces are smooth - none of the rough, cobbly cast surfaces and sharp edges that I've seen on other vises.  When the jaws close, you can feel the leadscrew stop abruptly.  No mushiness (indicative of not-perfectly-parallel jaws).


----------



## Jim F (Dec 4, 2020)

hman said:


> @Jim F - if you haven't already bought a 4" vise for your mill, I have a suggestion:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will keep that in mind.
It will have 6" hanging off the front of the table.


----------

